# It's been a bad year



## ruralgamer

Sop far this year my beloved grandmother died, I was forced to sell my house for pennies on the dollar and leave my hometown so hubby could be closer to work. My adored 13 year old Black Lab/ Great Dane had to be put to sleep in my arms three months ago.
I've been having severe pain with degenerative bone disease and now my failure of a daughter has had my grandkids taken away by CPS because of her and her low-life husband and I can't afford or physically take them. 
I'm just about ready to give up. My first husband commuted suicide and sometimes that looks really tempting. They consider him a saint and practically worship him. My daughter has told me numerous times she wishes I had dies instead. I have no hope for the future and feel like nobody would miss me except my husband (and he deserves better).
Any advice? I'm a 39year old woman


----------



## CantePe

Nothing is ever worth taking your life over it. Here's the USA Crisis hotline called HOPE for you 1 (877) 235 4525

They can help you work through this, available 24/7.

I'm sorry you are going through hell right now, I've been where you are before and very nearly came close to suicide a few times in the past. I know that feeling of helplessness and hopelessness.

Please don't give up, you are worth so much more than this. You have value, you are valuable and worth it and a good person. Don't ever give up.


----------



## CantePe

double post weirdness happening here... sorry.


----------



## ruralgamer

I called the hotline here in Canada and they told me all sorts of things that didn't really help. 
I'm a pretty big introvert so I have no friends to talk to and my husband is no help, he just doesn't get it. He says things like "I don't know why you're so upset about this" and "Why are you so unhappy" and worst of all "You're bringing me down". He's all I've got and I'm ready to break up with him just so he doesn't have to deal with this.


----------



## CantePe

Canadian too? Hit me up anytime I'm a health care professional, everything remains confidential.


----------



## 1438 Third

I am sorry to say you need to in the words of Cher "snap out of it!!!!" You are trolling for people to be worried about you- it's a bad instinct - be worried about yourself but not for an audience. I am really sorry about your dogs, and it sounds like your daughter and her husband taking kids away was awful. Those are things you can't control- I am so sorry because I know they were very painful - but what I hope I can motivate you to do is take control of what you can- go for a walk, perform community service - try to be grateful on. Daily basis - I don't mean to be flippant these are not easy things to do but I do believe of all of us unhappy should continue of this journey we will find ourselves in a better okace


----------

